# Paint Creek/Winkler/Stony creek!



## Guest (May 7, 2001)

Ok I went out to Paint on Thursday night, 2 browns...one was 7" the other about 9" Today I went out and caught 5 brownies, in a riffle, all small! I am looking for that big trout....I wonder where???? N E wayz, I was wondering about Winkler Mill Pond, it is private, but I know a fellow that would let me fish! Anybody ever fish here???? If so, did you catch any??? What about Stony Creek stream, that is started in Lakeville lake, anyone catch trout in the lower area of the stream??? If not, any other fish! Well I was wondering b/c on the stream there is a sign that explains that the river is home to trout!?!?! I was amazed??? I am not sure about the summer b/c the water temps get to high! Well email me back or reply to get some info across!


----------

